# Om Flyer Vs. Sledgehammer



## dirtyknobbies (Apr 19, 2011)

Looking at picking up a new 26" cruiser for urban fun which includes mostly pump tracking and some urban with skate park bowl sessions. No dirt jumping or huge hucks.

My choices are.... SE OM Flyer or Volume Sledgehammer.

Feel looks, quality, I prefer the sledgehammer.

I can get an OM Flyer for quite a bit cheaper...but yes feels quite cheaper.

Only parking lot ridden both...so anyone out there that has shredded either bikes, love to hear what you have to say.

Cheers


----------



## DSweinhagen (Jun 30, 2010)

I picked up an OM Flyer used when I wanted to ride at the BMX track with my son. It was a good starter bike, but really just a glorified beach cruiser. Components are lower end and the frame geometry is outdated. It was sluggish in corners and uncomfortable in the air. Don't get me wrong though, it's a solid bike... I had it for a little over a year with no problems. I think it's just meant more to fill the retro market. Great neighborhood cruiser.

I don't know anything about the Sledgehammer, but the geometry looks better. If I remember right, the chain stay on the OM was almost 19".
-David


----------



## Bryan67 (Nov 27, 2007)

I like the 2012 GT Intercepor.


----------

